# Question about copyrighted material



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Is there any problem about including copywrited material in a forum post?
Thanks.
Ruth


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*copyright*



AltoRuth said:


> Is there any problem about including copywrited material in a forum post?
> Thanks.
> Ruth


The copyright text may stipulate some conditions, e.g. part of the material can be copied if the source is mentioned, etc.

Without knowing anything further, I would say that you should not include copyrighted material.

Why and what kind of material are you thinking?
Isn't it enough to provide a link to the material?

thanks for your question, Ruth.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Nevermind.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Carl H. said:


> Nevermind.


Carl,
you changed your reply after seeing mine. Thanks for your consideration.

I would like to know if you are in a legal profession or otherwise know more of the copyright subject, because I am certainly not a specialist?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

No, I am not. In college I spent 2 semesters on copyright law as it relates to music. While I was studying, congress was rewriting it. It was frustrating to have to disregard old notes when studying, because the rules had changed since your last test or lecture on the subject.

It was the most enlightening, frustrating, full of outdated information class ever. I currently follow it only as it relates to performing works I have arranged.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

Usually, if you excerpt a part of the original copyrighted item and then point to the original, you are okay. However if you copy (say) all the music and verse to a song and then attribute it, you are probably on slippery ground. 

Ruth, what in particular where you considering?


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Actually, I was going to copy and post a piece of musical humor (text, not music) from my Word files that I thought y'all might enjoy, but then noticed that it had copyright information on it, so then felt uneasy about copying and pasting it onto a posting. However, Harri gave me a good idea----I received this piece from a friend, but I managed to locate it online (good old Google!), so I can just post the link. That's OK, I believe?

Thanks for addressing this question. I still am not sure whether or not it is OK to copy and paste such material into a post, even if the copyright information is there. 

Look for the post in the Forum Lounge.
Ruth


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

AltoRuth said:


> so I can just post the link. That's OK, I believe?
> 
> Ruth


Now, if someone could please instruct me about how to insert a link into my post---

Ruth


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*jokes*



AltoRuth said:


> Actually, I was going to copy and post a piece of musical humor (text, not music) from my Word files that I thought y'all might enjoy, but then noticed that it had copyright information on it, so then felt uneasy about copying and pasting it onto a posting. However, Harri gave me a good idea----I received this piece from a friend, but I managed to locate it online (good old Google!), so I can just post the link. That's OK, I believe?
> ................................
> Ruth


Oh what a relief  
There has been discussions on some other forums of the ownership of a certain set music jokes. Those jokes are known all over the world and could be pretty abominable for someone claiming copyright of them. Once again, to be on the safe side, I should know who the claimer is. Please send me email or private message.

Meanwhile please check following, if your jokes are there already:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=29046&highlight=musician+jokes


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

AltoRuth said:


> Now, if someone could please instruct me about how to insert a link into my post---
> 
> Ruth


To add a link click on the globe/link icon







in the toolbar above the editor (used to write your comment or post).


----------

